# Status TV Aerial help



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

We have a good old Status 315 (UFO shape) TV aerial on our mh which is less than useless. It works fine sat in my drive but is pretty poor when we are anywhere just slightly off the beaten track.

We are not big TV watchers so do not want to install some big satellite system, and do not want to bother with tripods and the like so wondered if it would be worthwhile upgrading to the Status 530 directional aerial - would this make a difference?

Does this aerial work better and what sort of price would it be for it to be fitted. Would Snellyvision or some other specialist do this sort of job.

Thanks


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Status*

I have the directional Status aerial and it works fine but I do on occasion use the booster box. I have a Glass lifter which I can stick to the side of the Van and a telescopic pole. For preference if available a fence post behind the van just held up with a couple of bungees.

I also have a Maplins Satellite kit which also works well.

Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It does work better for at least 2 reasons I can think of.

1. Its a directional aerial as against an omni-directional one.
2. It lifts up higher than the other one.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The 530 is very effective. I have no idea of the cost of fitting as I fitted mine myself. If you have the 315 installed then conversion to the 530 is very easy.
The worst part is plucking up the courage to cut the hole.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Good aerial, works great, we have the 530/5 with shorter pole. Around £160 fitted.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Funny you post this, I changed an old status 300 series for a shiney new 530/5 for a customer yesterday! Definitely getting more channels now!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our status works fine outside the house, anywhere else, forget it, just slows us down, would remove it if it didn't leave a hole.

Kev.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The status 530 itself is a good antenna, in fact one of the best you can fit to your mh.... but if you want good reception you need to look at satellite.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

All depends on the area.
I have had excellent reception at Hurn Lane(CC) and Forest of Bere(CC),reasonable reception at Cannock Chase(CCC) and Pembrey Country Park(CC).
If poor reception I use the Maplin kit(not at Pembrey Country Park as only a few pitches have a good "view" of the satellite).

Clive.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I use the 530 short version in conjunction with the amplifier. I must say that I have been very impressed with it. I can normally pick up Digital TV and if not certainly a watchable picture on analogue. However it does depend on where you are. If you are out in the sticks in the middle of Scotland the you would probably have a problem. 

Phil


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Kev-n-Liz
You can purchase a purpose made blanking plate from Status if you wish to remove your aerial.

Stuart


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Many thanks for all who replied, and confirmed what I thought about these aerials, including Snellyvision who offered his services. I will start saving my pennies.......

All I need now is a bracket that will extend far enough out of the Kon-tiki TV cabinet to mount my TV on so I can view it comfortably. Not many brackets seem to tilt DOWN low enough.


----------



## sammydonkin (May 10, 2010)

*TV Aerials*

Without doubt, you require a satellite dish when in Scotland. I bought a whole kit at Aldi for 69.00 in May and finally got it working in Hawick in September, (2011). The only problem I am still having is the digibox which is not small and is awkward to use in the MH.
We do have a Status 530 fitted which works fine at home but not on site. North east England is still on analogue until August 2012, which explains some of my problems.
I did buy a small tv capture device which is supposed to capture digital tv but I can't get it to work either.
I will try and keep this forum informed of progress.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Snelly said:


> Funny you post this, I changed an old status 300 series for a shiney new 530/5 for a customer yesterday! Definitely getting more channels now!


Or less, dependant on the number of transmitter overlaps that an Omnidirectional aerial will see compared to a Directional one.
Gerry


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We have a Status 530 and find it as good as a bit of wet string in areas that have gone 100% digital.

We can receive signals DVB and Analogue OK on the site we are on at present 1 mile from Pontop Pike transmitter. But in the south lakes (Haverigg) where they have gone 100% digital (DVB) we get nothing at all despite being in line of sight of Barrow Town Hall and Millom Park transmitters. I have tried to visually aligned the beam onto the transmitters. Being horizontal or vertical makes no difference and we have tried all setting on the amplifier box.

I have worked out that you must be spot on beam to the transmitter in digital areas, so a signal finder is absolutely necessary in the digital only areas. With analogue to could get a poor signal and move the antenna to improve it. With digital you either have it or you haven't.

We also have an AVTEC TV and find the tuner in that to be a bit "cloth eared". I can get many more channels using a separate Philips DVB box. Both the TV and box tuners are made by Philips.


----------

